# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Ndihmë për installimin e Firefox në MAC

## nausika

Jam perpjekur te instaloj Firefox-in ne MAC dhe sapo e shkarkoj (del nje dreq download manager qe edhe nuk me jep opsion se ku dua ta ruaj) e ruan si text file...dhe nuk mund ta instaloj. 

Kush mund te me japi ca keshilla per installimin e suksesshem?

----------


## ainfg5

Menyra me e thjeshte (per mua qe nuk e di mac-un) eshte ta shkarkoje nje tjeter versionin qe do ti (Firefox 1.5.dmg me duket, english version), e ta dergoje me mail
(Sinqerisht nuk e di a ka mundesi te bashkengjitesh file mesazheve private te derguara nga forumi. Paketa eshte rreth 9.4 Mb.)
bye

----------


## helios

http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/all.html

Ajo që të duhet:

*VETEM Kliko*

ose 

*Save  As*

Me cili shfletues përpiqesh ta shkarkosh?

----------


## Clauss

nje pyetje tjeter (sorry nausika).
kam vene firefox 1.5  dhe me ben shume pershtypje qe tani nuk me ben me rendering on-the-fly po pret te bej load gjithe faqen para se te ma prezantoje. 
ka ndryshuar Gecko-ja? ka ndonje menure te besh rollback ? thnx. peace

----------


## ainfg5

> nje pyetje tjeter (sorry nausika).
> kam vene firefox 1.5  dhe me ben shume pershtypje qe tani nuk me ben me rendering on-the-fly po pret te bej load gjithe faqen para se te ma prezantoje. 
> ka ndryshuar Gecko-ja? ka ndonje menure te besh rollback ? thnx. peace



Shkruaj te linja e adresave:



```
about:config
```

shtyp <return>

te del nje faqe me konfigurimin e firefox-it

kerko dhe ndrysho si me poshte:



```
nglayout.initialpaint.delay      userset    integer 0
```


tung

----------


## Clauss

kete variable spo e gjej gjekundi.
me sa shoh, RTFM si shpetojme dot.  :buzeqeshje: 
thanx ainfg5. peace

----------


## ainfg5

Krijoje vete athere me te djathten e mousit: new-string shkruaj: nglayout.initialpaint.delay shtyp-ok, pastaj veri vleren, po duhet te jete patjeter te N-ja, po me cudit qe nuk eshte.

bye

----------

